# Civic Type R Snow Buff Up!!



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here we go for the coldest car wash I have ever performed. It seemed a god idea at the time!

My mate Jon has a interest in this detailing lark since last summer. We have spent many hours talking about products, methods and just getting our cars looking good.

I offered him to pop round and give his car the once over and a machine polish.

So we chose today. The coldest, Snowest, rotten day of the year so far. No Power Washer and no hose. Just old fashioned filling buckets from the kitchen sink.

Here's how we started.

Outside temperature










In a little flurry




























Cracked on with a Fairy Liquid and APC mix to take off the previous protection in the Type R










Turtle Wax ICE on the alloys and a bit of agitation with a brush










Rinsed off and on with the clay bar kept in a cup of hot water to keep soft. Just used a mixture of Mer detailing spray and water










Bonnet did not come up with too much contaminants










Rinsed down and all the protection gone










Rinsing was not aided by some land shark trying to drink all the water 










Wash again using MG NXT car wash. 2 bucket method. No pix.

Rolled into the garage for a dry off










Then my DLSR battery decided to die on me. iPhone pix for a short while.

I then started to give the bonnet a going over with my rotary with Merzona pads and polish.

Started off with the least aggressive of both. There were slight swirls but nothing too too bad. As this was someone elses car I just wanted to take it easy and not mess up.










While I started Jon decided to get in the car, turn the engine on, blowers on and reheat his feet!










I completed 3/4's of the bonnet and dragged Jon out of the car to have a little go himself.










We only completed the bonnet with the machine polishing as time was against us both working tonight!!

Then decided to experiment with various panels on the car.

The front and rear were treated with C2V2










The roof treated with Autoglym SPR and EGP and the sides with AF Tough Coat.

No pictures of these as we needed to get on.

Time for some garage reflection shots





































The rolled out into the sun..........snowshine!!




























Fresh Snow beading










And of course I always finish with a before and after pic.

animated gifs

Enjoy!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Good work considering the conditions :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

dubber said:


> Good work considering the conditions :thumb:


No. It was stupid work :lol:

Be interesting to see how it holds up over the next few weeks.

Come the spring we will just have to do it all over again.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks good but you want your head read lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I would call it dedication :thumb:


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

Apart from being able to monitor the performance of differing compounds at a challenging time of year, I would say that you are clearly mad....

But then again I smart repaired a car today in simular conditions so maybe i'll keep that observation to myself.

Why today, because the car was at end of lease and would have cost a fortune on de-fleeting charges so customer decided to phone three days before it gets picked up.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Fair play to you but you must be bloody mental. Looks good, wouldn't catch me out there!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Appreciate what your saying about the heat/cold on the compounds. We did have the engine running, the heating on and the only machine polishing was done on the bonnet. 

The temperature of the bonnet came up to 18.9 degrees. 

If it had gone up to 20 I was going to whack on some EXO


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Why not mate, looks good. Red suits it well.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Look great :thumb: Always like type R's
I wish I could use my garage for my car.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

The only problem with this wash. Was that the Type R is a little longer than my 205.

Therefore, we had to leave the back end about a foot out of the door. The snow just kept coming and the rear kept getting snow on it.

We did not polish the back as it would have been a nightmare to have kept trying to buff off.

So the C2V2 was put on the rear.

If you look closely as you come out of the garage there is a slight slope to get onto the drive.

We had a bit of trouble getting the car back up the slope. Out came a length of carpet and a bag of sand to get some grip.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well your in the right place!!:thumb: 
there's one or two other nutters on here!:lol: 
car looks good though!!:thumb:


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

wow, great dedication there! wonder what the neighbours thought when they saw you washing the car in a snow storm :lol:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

good effort lol


----------



## Woodye46 (Dec 1, 2012)

fair play to ya nice work


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Johnr32 said:


> wow, great dedication there! wonder what the neighbours thought when they saw you washing the car in a snow storm :lol:


Luckerly the garage is hardly over looked by anyone.


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

nothing can stop detail love!

good job mate :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job how the heck did you stop the water frezzing in that temprether


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Warm water for wash and rinse. 

The only freezing we had we when the Mer Detail spray and water was sprayed on. 

Eased off a bit when wheeled inside.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

nice turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice wee write up my man and good work.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good - but feck doing that in this weather! :lol:
doing my Civic when it warms up a bit at a fellow DW'ers unit


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Excellent mate and a braver man than me haha by the way love the land shark haha


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and that was not the best day to wash a car but it has come up well


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great work and some show of determination buddy - I wouldn't be out there now :thumb: The results look great - a very nice looking CTR :thumb: Respect


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

couple of years ago when i was selling the Pug, had a guy coming up from Stafford to view on the weekend.It was nt really filthy but it needed a wash to be viewed in its best light.
i woke on the saturday to frost. had to try and clean it out doors in minus degrees. water was freezing as i was rinsing ... friggin nightmare


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Holy thread revival Batman!


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

commitment great stuff


----------



## ROB_1900 (Dec 10, 2013)

A great read, thanks! Solid effort! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Thats great work, i thought i was a bit mad doing my Honda Sport this morning but snowing too !!!! I have to take my hat off to you


----------

